# The crowd at Greenwich!



## Custard Cream (30 July 2012)

I'm so impressed with the huge crowds at Greenwich, looks brilliant! And it's being shown on the BBC - this is immense for the sport.


----------



## scribble (30 July 2012)

looks packed! lovely to see so many people!!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

its just amazing, having been there all weekend its lovely to now watch it right through to the end


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

it looks fantastic


----------



## ChiffChaff (30 July 2012)

It looks great! No unclaimed tickets there! I hope Passat is ok...x


----------



## JennBags (30 July 2012)

I thought he looked bad after the fall   He's standing though, and looking bright, so hopefully just a tendon


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (30 July 2012)

It does look fab there!   But I think the crowds look quite sparse over much of the course. Especially when compared to crowds you see on other televised events like Badminton, etc which seem to have heavier crowds over the whole course. ??

They could have most definitely sold a lot more tickets!!!!!    I was one of the people who tried repeatedly to obtained tickets for the x country and failed


----------



## Catcus (30 July 2012)

I'm here, I think there's too many people! You can't get close to most of the jumps cos so many people, so can't actually see the horses jump, which defeats the purpose of being here somewhat.


----------



## Supertrooper (30 July 2012)

I only managed to watch a few as was working but luckily got to see most of tina's and all of zara's. They looked awesome!!

I never heard as much noise at at three day event! It was awesome xx


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 July 2012)

I was there (OMG it was an amazing experience!), and you wouldn't of wanted any more people there. I pitched my spot at 10.45 at the wind in the willows water jump and I was so lucky to be right at the front, but by the time it started there were 1000s on the hill behind. After Mary's heart stopping round i walked round the rest of the course taking pics and if i waited I managed to get pics of most of the jumps, but I couldn't get near the main water or a couple of other fences. More people would of made it unpleasant, and the wall of sound as our riders went round was amazing


----------



## Sash2012 (30 July 2012)

Thought it was pretty crowded tbh. Perhaps, I am just not used to equestrian events of this size. Enjoyed eating the 13th fence. Many joined in.


----------



## wildoat (30 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			I'm so impressed with the huge crowds at Greenwich, looks brilliant! And it's being shown on the BBC - this is immense for the sport.
		
Click to expand...

Second the above


----------



## Allover (30 July 2012)

Amazing day, i dont think there needed to be any more people though. It was crowded but not uncomfortable and we had no real problems getting to the water/food/toilets. There were also big screens dotted around and the hills made for great "stands".

The noise for the GB riders was just amazing, you could hear how they were getting on around the whole course! 

My 13 year old friend had her photo taken with TINA COOK, she was fantastic having her pic taken and signing autographs for her young fans with a massive smile on her!


----------



## jaquelin (30 July 2012)

I though numbers about right. Good atmospher. G B riders got the best support, but all riders were applauded by crowd when successfully over jump, which was very nice. A good-humoured , polite crowd - nice!


----------



## mrsew (30 July 2012)

I was lucky enough to be there today, well for the last three days!  Amazing crowd, not sure you'd want more there.  There are always fences which give the illusion of a smaller crowd even at Burghley & Badders.  It was fantastic!  Good luck to all tomorrow but I'm sorry extra luck for Team GB


----------



## morrismob (30 July 2012)

We were there today. As others have said there were enough people and all around the course, the atmosphere was incredible. The support shown for all riders was great but wow for the GB team it was just incredible and as someone said an absolute wall of sound that you could hear all around the course so didn't need the commentary. A very special day that will stay with me and my family forever. Fearless rounds from the GB team all 5 with no jumping faults. Mary King signed my daughter and her friends GB flags and had a chat with them and was delighted with her boy. An absolute joy to see, hear and witness. 

Don't think I will have any finger nails left tomorrow with the show jumping but god I wish I could be there !


----------



## criso (30 July 2012)

I thought the numbers were about right.  

We worked our way round the course watching a few at each fence then moving on.  Timing worked quite well as we ended at the last fence for the last few competitors.

It was very crowded in places especially towards the start and end of the course but less so in the middle.  The trees meant that you had to get quite close to see and blocked some angles, unlike some events where you can see fences from a distance but the hills often made a natural arena and you could get a great view like at the River Bank.  So some of the empty areas on tv, may have been places where you simply couldn't see anything.

We got to see a few at each fence as if you waited people moved on after a horse or two and you could slip in and watch for a bit.  Even the arena seemed full when you are trying to find somewhere to sit down.


----------



## paulineh (30 July 2012)

I was there today. A great event ,the crowds were fine.

From leaveing waterloo station to getting to the venue was really good , plenty of people to show you were to go and getting into the venue was no problem. No long queues for the loos or food.

There were plenty of people with really good camera's and big lenses. Security was good but not fussy.

In all a great day out.


----------



## FMM (30 July 2012)

No long queues to get in as they had allowed 3.5 hours to get people through.  Travel to and from the venue was fine as well.

There were more than enough people on site.  The only place where there was plenty of room was in the main arena and there were only a few fences there.  It was waaaaay more busy than the last time I went to Burghley.

Food ran out in many of the food vans and the commentary did not reach all parts of the ground which was frustrating during the many long breaks to catch run away horses and deal with injured riders.  Much easier to be sympathetic when you know what is happening.  We were relying on text messages from friends watching it on TV to let us know what was going on.

Lovely to see different fences - the water complexes appeared less challenging than other UK courses - however the steep hill down to one of them really sorted a few people out (and was very scary to watch!)

The GB riders went round the course to massive cheers - thank goodness the horses took it in good spirit.  I suspect that the riders may prefer less enthusiasm until the end of the round tomorrow ...

The ground was excellent and I believe the whole thing, with the background of the London skyline, was a massive success.


----------



## hairycob (31 July 2012)

Pony Club branches were recruited to help the horses get used to cheers, flag waving etc. I suspect Greenwich atmosphere is a step up from that though.


----------



## Sealine (31 July 2012)

I was there yesterday and it was absolutely awesome.  Couldn't fault it. No queues for security, water or the loos.  Took my own food though. 

Fantastic atmosphere and a day I will never forget. I was one of the people that doubted it was the right venue but looking at the course with the backdrop of the city of London I understood why.  I'm still on a high this morning. 

I wish the team all the best for today.  In the office today but can't concentrate. I should have taken today off too.


----------



## CILLA (31 July 2012)

Sealine agree with you it was totally awesome cannot concentrate at work either also feeling tired after a 18hr day texting daughter to see what is happening.


----------



## MrSpam (31 July 2012)

Fantastic day yesterday. The organisers were right with the numbers, you wouldn't have wanted any more. Fantastic atmosphere all round the course, but it was hard to see some jumps. The food was good and reasonably priced, much cheaper than Burghley or Badminton.
Very envious of anybody who is going to Greenwich today or for dressage or show jumping.


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

Grand Day out!

Could not fault the security nor the Games Makers and other 'travel helpers'. Our Journey in to Greenwich ran so smoothly, I was mega impressed. The course was lovely, the venue was amazing - so lucky with the weather and the atmosphere was outstanding!
I think i'll be on a high for days... just hope, really hope that we can add an individual medal or two to our team silver!


----------



## Faro (31 July 2012)

You lot must have been really lucky then if you didn't have to queue for the ladies loos!  Both times I tried to go, the queues were horrendous.  Both times I confess to giving up and finding a bush!  That would probably be my only complaint of the day (Well except for the price of food - but we'd been forewarned there - so took our own food, and filled up with water at the venue taps). Apart from that though it was marvellous, extremely well organised, ran very efficiently, amazed at the lack of litter, even at the end of the day.  Smiling volunteers (and loads of them too!).  Beautifully designed course (although don't ask me about the difficulty - I'm no eventer and every jump looked terrifying to me!).  Atmosphere was fantastic and it's true - whenever a Brit was out on course, you could literally follow their progress round the course by the cheers (although as someone pointed out above, everyone was clapping for everyone, whatever nationality - just a whole lot harder and louder for Team GB.

I actually found access to the jumps wasn't bad at all.  If you waited for a couple or riders at each jump, you could then usually get to a good spot as others moved away.  I certainly didn't find it a problem getting to the front (and no, I wasn't being pushy or bargy either!)

An experience I for one will never forget!


----------



## Madam Min (31 July 2012)

I was there, it was amazing, had a great day!


----------



## criso (31 July 2012)

I didn't have trouble queuing for the loos, there was one section near the chestnut logs where I did queue a long time but had no problems other ones on the course.


----------

